
How to hide faces and scrub metadata when you photograph a protest - n1000
https://www.theverge.com/21281897/how-to-hide-faces-scrub-metadata-photograph-video-protest
======
anewdirection
At what point does this become self-defeating? The government already knows
who's who, no redacted footage will cover anyones tracks, this just erases
history. Or does this imply it is strictly for illegl activity? If your face
is public, its public.

Faces are what make you emphathise. Do you see any dramatic anonymized photos
in the news changing hearts?

